# More inspector insanity [pic]



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

noooo he didn't...:laughing:...it goes to peck pipe.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, jumpering meters that connect to plastic pipe is pointless... and why not use a single jumper from the right to the left? You could have bonded all the pipes on the left with a single conductor connected to the supply on the right and saved some clamps.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Yeah, jumpering meters that connect to plastic pipe is pointless... and why not use a single jumper from the right to the left? You could have bonded all the pipes on the left with a single conductor connected to the supply on the right and saved some clamps.



This is what he wanted and he would not bend. Did I mention I hate the inspection process?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Some people just need a 2x4 upside the head....


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey MTW.,,

Is that main water blue pipe comming up from from the floor is plastic ??

If so then why going overboard on that chit?


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

I have to wonder how many of those jumpers the guy requests "accidentally fall off" after inspections are passed...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Your AHJ should have cited 250.68 MT>>>



> Where necessary to ensure the grounding
> path for a metal piping system used as a grounding electrode,
> bonding shall be provided around insulated joints and around
> any equipment likely to be disconnected for repairs or replace-
> ...




~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> Yeah, jumpering meters that connect to plastic pipe is pointless... and why not use a single jumper from the right to the left? You could have bonded all the pipes on the left with a single conductor connected to the supply on the right and saved some clamps.


And you could have attached on the vertical portion on the left. Those jumpers look like no two were made by the same person. In fact I'd like you to go back and fix that for me if you don't mind.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> And you could have attached on the vertical portion on the left. Those jumpers look like no two were made by the same person. In fact I'd like you to go back and fix that for me if you don't mind.


He should have crimped them onto the pipe.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> This is what he wanted and he would not bend. Did I mention I hate the inspection process?


What is the pipe (main water feed?) coming up through the floor made of? Plastic or metal? 

It looks like it's blue in color in the picture.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> He should have crimped them onto the pipe.


Do they make that? They should make that. Get that.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

splatz said:


> Do they make that? They should make that. Get that.


Get that, and then Cadweld it on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the way the loops of copper get smaller as they go down. As if the installer started thinking that he may not have enough and started using a shorter piece each time :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I would have made him put a jumper around every single one of the T fittings on the right because the blue pipe dope might not allow a good connection. And it would have been 3/0 copper connected to the service neutral at the other end.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I like the way the loops of copper get smaller as they go down. As if the installer started thinking that he may not have enough and started using a shorter piece each time :laughing:


That makes more sense I thought he was going for a rainbow or seashell effect.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> And people wonder why I can't stand permits and inspections. Inspector would not release the service to the poco without having us do this. It was too late in the game to fight him, so we complied.


I would post this on MH forum, let it soak for a couple of days, print it all out with the comments, have it framed, and then send it to the building official.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would have called him an idiot and refused. Plastic in and plastic out. I see you did something similar on the other wall.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

flyboy said:


> What is the pipe (main water feed?) coming up through the floor made of? Plastic or metal?
> 
> It looks like it's blue in color in the picture.


Probably just a plastic sleeve. Copper and concrete don't play nice together.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> Probably just a plastic sleeve. Copper and concrete don't play nice together.


Good point.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> Probably just a plastic sleeve. Copper and concrete don't play nice together.


It's not a sleeve, I'm looking at it with my iPad screen. Definitely a pex fitting.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So I don't have to respond to each comment. It's a poly water main and pex to each unit. I'm fully aware that none of this is required by the NEC and it's a total waste of time. My apprentice did the work for those questioning what it looks like. I didn't really care how it looked because it was so stupid in the first place. 

Yes, we could have gone over his head to the state and won the case, but the project was already way behind schedule and power needed to be turned on so we just did what he requested. 

The whole point of this is to illustrate the nightmare inspection process that can take place, and why some of us avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I have had this happen to me as well. Inspector called H.O. and said to get the electrician back to bond the two sections of two foot copper pipe, on each side of the water meter, to the panel. All the piping, including the pipe from the street is "PEX". I was 3 hours away, at the time, and the closing for the home was at 4PM. I went and did it only because if I didn't the code enforcement office would not issue a C of O. No C. of O., no closing. Which meant no one gets paid. I have since found, from other venues, that the code reference I needed is 250.104a1 in the NEC handbook. Hope this helps.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter, your apprentice said that you suck at electricianing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Peter, your apprentice said that you suck at electricianing.



I see.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgot to add that the "grounding electrode conductor" which does absolutely nothing is a 3/0 copper that runs over 100 feet back to the main service. We had to take sheetrock down to install it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Forgot to add that the "grounding electrode conductor" which does absolutely nothing is a 3/0 copper that runs over 100 feet back to the main service. We had to take sheetrock down to install it.


That inspector is an idiot. I would still complain.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> That inspector is an idiot. I would still complain.


I'll talk to my boss about filing a formal complaint with the state authorities. I think it would be worthwhile.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I'll talk to my boss about filing a formal complaint with the state authorities. I think it would be worthwhile.


I think it would be, at least let the boss decide. What a waste of time and material.


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

Some of these inspectors are on a power trip and could care less about the code.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you ground all the towel bars in the bathrooms too? How about the shower rod? 

Sometimes you get the inspector you deserve when you won't stand up to them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> It's not a sleeve, I'm looking at it with my iPad screen. Definitely a pex fitting.













YES it's a compression fitting for plastic.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

got love those college educated inspectors!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

backstay said:


> Did you ground all the towel bars in the bathrooms too? How about the shower rod?
> 
> Sometimes you get the inspector you deserve when you won't stand up to them.


I've definitely grown more of a spine lately. I almost think they'll look less closely because they know you'll fight.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

circuitman1 said:


> got love those college educated inspectors!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


K-9 college???


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

OP: I've had my chops busted by crazed inspectors -- but I have to tip my hat -- this puppy takes the door prize.

If this was a Plans & Specifications job -- I'd be shooting for an Extra.

I don't bid to the Code -- I bid to the Prints.

If they are insufficient to make the Inspector happy -- well then -- the EE blew it -- not us.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

How's that old saying go, "Those that can't do teach.."... Maybe another version should be, "Those that can't do inspect"? I think letting your boss know this lunacy and letting them take it up the ladder is a good idea. Maybe if the inspector's boss sees this he'll tear him a new one.. 

I had one consultant/inspector tell me the ONLY way to switch rotation on a motor was to do the "Red and the Black, OR the Black and the BLUE, and nothing will change with the Red and Blue".:blink: AND he had a technician from a reputable testing company agreeing with him! Two days later the same guy said it doesn't matter which way you connect a 6 lead motor (ie 1 and 4 can be swapped with no issue)..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

@MTW is that water main plastic?
Is there pex to each unit?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> How's that old saying go, "Those that can't do teach.."... Maybe another version should be, "Those that can't do inspect"? I think letting your boss know this lunacy and letting them take it up the ladder is a good idea. Maybe if the inspector's boss sees this he'll tear him a new one..
> 
> I had one consultant/inspector tell me the ONLY way to switch rotation on a motor was to do the "Red and the Black, OR the Black and the BLUE, and nothing will change with the Red and Blue".:blink: AND he had a technician from a reputable testing company agreeing with him! Two days later the same guy said it doesn't matter which way you connect a 6 lead motor (ie 1 and 4 can be swapped with no issue)..


Swap any two of the three fuses to change rotation


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Not necessarily defending inspectors, there are plenty of good ones out there, but they are far outnumbered by the hacks, butchers, and DIY handymen out there doing their worst at what they think is good electrical work. We all see the results every day, OMFG. 

The workforce is the same everywhere, some guys at the top doing outstanding work, the majority in the middle doing good work, and the bottom of the barrel. Inspectors and electricians. I know plenty of both, including some who couldn't hit the back of their arse with both hands. Mr. Know-it-alls and the clueless, they are out there. Makes life interesting!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> Swap any two of the three fuses to change rotation


Swapping the fuse won't work. I think you mean flip them 180* to change rotation, just like you'd turn 180* to walk in the other direction. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Swapping the fuse won't work. I think you mean flip them 180* to change rotation, just like you'd turn 180* to walk in the other direction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


But you have to flip the correct fuses, that's why you put some phase tape on them before removing them, so you don't get the fuses mixed up.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MTW said:


> And people wonder why I can't stand permits and inspections. Inspector would not release the service to the poco without having us do this. It was too late in the game to fight him, so we complied.


Being a retired CBO I usually stay away from the "rip the head off the inspector" threads but I'll jump in on this one.

The bldg dept needs to know about this. If you don't let them know about it, you are by default "training" this (obviously green) inspector that this is proper protocol. Don't be shy about the cost - it was emergency work at whatever rate plus parts because it was holding up a closing. 

I suggest you e-mail that picture to the building official with a professionally written narrative. Keep the hostility out of the letter. 

I'd be curious to know what this individual's qualifications were that qualified him to be an electrical inspector. Fortunately it did not create a violation or hazard.

If you approach this professionally you'll end up making better relations going forward and the next time something like this comes up you'll have a name & number and he'll remember you which may be quicker than actually doing the work.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> @MTW is that water main plastic?
> 
> Is there pex to each unit?


Yes to both.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

telsa said:


> OP: I've had my chops busted by crazed inspectors -- but I have to tip my hat -- this puppy takes the door prize.
> 
> If this was a Plans & Specifications job -- I'd be shooting for an Extra.
> 
> ...


An EE on a residential job in New England? Soooo much LOL. You get a floor plan, maybe get a list of what the homeowner wants (that's a big MAYBE), and do a design and bid it from the design. 8,000,000 changes later is the finished product. You bid it with basic everything (switched receptacles in rooms, no electric appliances, etc) and the number usually doubles from the base unless it is tract housing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Being a retired CBO I usually stay away from the "rip the head off the inspector" threads but I'll jump in on this one.
> 
> The bldg dept needs to know about this. If you don't let them know about it, you are by default "training" this (obviously green) inspector that this is proper protocol. Don't be shy about the cost - it was emergency work at whatever rate plus parts because it was holding up a closing.
> 
> ...


This is a small town with only one building official. The inspector is an old retired failed electrician who hasn't touched tools in years. The town is so small that he only works part time. The only way to deal with this is to go to the state and file a formal complaint with them. I'm going to suggest my boss take this action. As for qualifications, all inspectors are required to hold an electrical contractor license in my state. 
Bottom line, I live in a corrupt cesspool filled with this type. Unfortunately, this kind of inspector is the norm and not the exception. They are pretty much all like this to some degree.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> An EE on a residential job in New England? Soooo much LOL. You get a floor plan, maybe get a list of what the homeowner wants (that's a big MAYBE), and do a design and bid it from the design. 8,000,000 changes later is the finished product. You bid it with basic everything (switched receptacles in rooms, no electric appliances, etc) and the number usually doubles from the base unless it is tract housing.


Yeah that pretty much describes this project to a T. There were no electrical prints and certainly no engineer. We had a fire alarm plan but I never saw it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> Yeah that pretty much describes this project to a T. There were no electrical prints and certainly no engineer. We had a fire alarm plan but I never saw it.


I hate it. So much labor in the design that is just lost. We average winning 1/10 new house jobs. The numbers work, but the lost time in designing all the ones that don't make the cut are really annoying. I typically take 2 hours to bid each one, so that is about 18 hours of my time that I don't get to make up until there are changes. Thank God for change orders. :whistling2:


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

This is insane. The key words for that entire section of code are, "when used as a grounding electrode." I don't understand why people are forced to ground the piping as such when it is not being used as a grounding electrode. 

In my new municipality, we are forced to ground the gas piping. This scares the crap out of me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparkiez said:


> This is insane. The key words for that entire section of code are, "when used as a grounding electrode." I don't understand why people are forced to ground the piping as such when it is not being used as a grounding electrode.
> 
> In my new municipality, we are forced to ground the gas piping. This scares the crap out of me.


Why would that scare you?

You can arc weld on gas piping with no problem.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why would that scare you?
> 
> You can arc weld on gas piping with no problem.


You'd be surprised how many electricians think that tracpipe CSST needs a separate ground rod NOT bonded to the electrical system


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> You'd be surprised how many electricians think that tracpipe CSST needs a separate ground rod NOT bonded to the electrical system


Yeah I guess I would, never heard that before.


You tell them to "go read the instructions"?


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why would that scare you?
> 
> You can arc weld on gas piping with no problem.


Well, I have seen arc welding on hydraulic lines start fires. I know that natural gas is flammable, once exposed to the open air, and I know that as the temperature of a gas within a closed vessel increases, so does the pressure. So I wonder, at what point does the gas get hot enough to cause a leak in the piping system? And of course, in the presence of so much heat, combustion isn't that unlikely. It is a one-off scenario, but not knowing those things scares me.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

The inspector did you right that's a pex main...if that section of metal pipe gets energized from whatever reason there is no path to ground, the water meter guy can get shocked when removing the meter. 

If current i flowing in that section and the water man removes the meter he can get electrocuted he will become the current path...this is just like what happens when pools aren't grounded properly.


definitely needed


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparkiez said:


> Well, I have seen arc welding on hydraulic lines start fires. I know that natural gas is flammable, once exposed to the open air, and I know that as the temperature of a gas within a closed vessel increases, so does the pressure. So I wonder, at what point does the gas get hot enough to cause a leak in the piping system? And of course, in the presence of so much heat, combustion isn't that unlikely. It is a one-off scenario, but not knowing those things scares me.


Gas pipe is at least sch 40 and th egas within those line sis at less than psi.

I'll also add that the gas in a gas/air mix has to be 14% to ignite.

I've seen plenty of welding done on gas piping and never seen any pipe explosion, gas ignition, etc.

As a matter of fact the only time I've seen an ignition is when a backhoe ripped the buried lines up out of the ground and after a length or time the backhoe ignited it somehow. 

Asl seen a truck snap off a large gasline and the guys that came out to fix it said they would feel more comfortable if it had ignited before they got there.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

sparkiez said:


> This is insane. The key words for that entire section of code are, "when used as a grounding electrode." I don't understand why people are forced to ground the piping as such when it is not being used as a grounding electrode.
> 
> In my new municipality, we are forced to ground the gas piping. This scares the crap out of me.


You are "bonding" the gas piping so it is at the same potential as the equipment ground. This way it will not become energized and kill someone when they touch it. Instead, it will trip the breaker. This goes with the metal water pipes to. It also applies to any metal that "is likely to become energized".


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

It seems common sense disappears when bonding gas or water lines appear as an issue ....water is normally quite conductive ...so if the lines are filled ;bonding by the water fill is happening .....maybe! But codes are codes...and no discussion seems to resolve the issue with an Inspector .....the code book says....So even bonding "plastic " gas piping coming into the home meter seems to be necessary ....in many an Inspectors' eyes.
But if the piping does become energized somehow....and I've seen 575Vac on piping....it often does NOT trip any breaker . Although it was 60A - 70 A breakers feeding the heaters .If you are depending on this bonding as a fail-safe...well good luck with that !
As to flameability.... seen the gas company welder put on a SCBA and jump in the hole to weld up a line break knowing there not enough air mixing to be a problem in the hole.
Just have to believe in science !


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

scotch said:


> But if the piping does become energized somehow....and I've seen 575Vac on piping....it often does NOT trip any breaker.


This is not possible if the metal piping is properly bonded. It would constitute a dead short to ground on a properly bonded system. If the breaker doesn't trip in that situation you have worse problems.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonedeaf said:


> The inspector did you right that's a pex main...if that section of metal pipe gets energized from whatever reason there is no path to ground, the water meter guy can get shocked when removing the meter.
> 
> If current i flowing in that section and the water man removes the meter he can get electrocuted he will become the current path...this is just like what happens when pools aren't grounded properly.
> 
> ...


It is plastic on each side. The only metal is where the meters connect, for mechanical integrity. By your reasoning, we should bond metal studs and hand rails and duct work. I mean, what if a metal stud becomes energized and a framer gets electrocuted while replacing it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> It is plastic on each side. The only metal is where the meters connect, for mechanical integrity. By your reasoning, we should bond metal studs and hand rails and duct work. I mean, what if a metal stud becomes energized and a framer gets electrocuted while replacing it?


What about bonding the water?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkiez said:


> In my new municipality, we are forced to ground the gas piping. This scares the crap out of me.


It shouldn't. The pipe will be grounded anyway by the appliances it connects to. Intentionally grounding it just makes sure it's a solid connection. There is no oxygen in the gas pipe anyway, so ignition can't occur until the gas has escaped the pipe anyway, in which case the problem is much worse than grounding.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> What about bonding the water?


It's bonded at the water heater.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> It's bonded at the water heater.


How so?

ETA: We use natural gas water heaters here. I believe Peter D's area does too.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> How so?
> 
> ETA: We use natural gas water heaters here. I believe Peter D's area does too.


Because the metal gas piping is bonded and the water is touching the metal tank.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Because the metal gas piping is bonded and the water is touching the metal tank.


Too many variables to say for sure. That's why we bond the water pipe.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tonedeaf said:


> The inspector did you right that's a pex main...if that section of metal pipe gets energized from whatever reason there is no path to ground, the water meter guy can get shocked when removing the meter.
> 
> If current i flowing in that section and the water man removes the meter he can get electrocuted he will become the current path...this is just like what happens when pools aren't grounded properly.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about? We bond metal parts that are likely to become energized. The water has nothing to do with anything in this situation. There are a few specialized situations where we may bond water but it is never really required in normal spots.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Too many variables to say for sure. That's why we bond the water pipe.


How do you do that it it's all pex? I personally don't worry about water bonding at all unless it's a swimming pool.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> WTF are you talking about? We bond metal parts that are likely to become energized. The water has nothing to do with anything in this situation. There are a few specialized situations where we may bond water but it is never really required in normal spots.


It's not bonded in every house?

People haven't felt electric shocks from the shower water when it's not?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It's not bonded in every house?
> 
> People haven't felt electric shocks from the shower water when it's not?


This is beneath your abilities.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> How do you do that it it's all pex? I personally don't worry about water bonding at all unless it's a swimming pool.


The same way you bond CSST. You put a lug on a nipple, like in the picture in the OP.

ETA: I am talking about the GEC to the main. I agree that the jumpers are silly.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The same way you bond CSST. You put a lug on a nipple, like in the picture in the OP.


Right and you are bonding the pipe not the gas.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Right and you are bonding the pipe not the gas.


I only used that analogy as a visual for bonding the nipple. I didn't mean to compare gas to water. Water is conductor and people touch the water, gas doesn't have that issue.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

what if???


what if someone plugs in an electric heater with a bad cord?
what if there was a radio plugged in with a bad cord touching the pipe?
what if someone uses a power tool with a bad cord?
what if......


The metal pipe is now energized.

Now what happens when someone touches the pipes or MORE LIKELY the water man removes the water meter????












sbrn33 said:


> WTF are you talking about? We bond metal parts that are likely to become energized. The water has nothing to do with anything in this situation. There are a few specialized situations where we may bond water but it is never really required in normal spots.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Tonedeaf said:


> what if???
> 
> 
> what if someone plugs in an electric heater with a bad cord?
> ...


What if there is a fire and a tornado at the same time?!


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> What if there is a fire and a tornado at the same time?!


they will have to retrieve his body from a collapsed building

cause of death....a bad electrician


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonedeaf said:


> what if???
> 
> 
> what if someone plugs in an electric heater with a bad cord?
> ...


This is a mechanical room with multiple meters. How likely are the situations you post to happen in such a way that they energize a piece of metal piping in the 3 feet of space in which there is metal?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Tonedeaf said:


> they will have to retrieve his body from a collapsed building
> 
> cause of death....a bad electrician


Your username is fitting.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> How so?
> 
> ETA: We use natural gas water heaters here. I believe Peter D's area does too.


That is the case most of the time. However, this project was unusual in that it's in an area with no natural gas, and propane was not feasible, so it's an all-electric building. 

The "bonding the water" issue was raised by the inspector in the first go-round on this, but the simple fact is that the NEC does not required it. Also, the water is bonded by the 12 electric water heaters in the building if that is any concern at all.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

"Bonding the water", you've lost me. Your inspector is trying to enforce bonding the water "pipe" to the service. To insure that if the "pipe" becomes energized the main breaker (over-current device ) will trip. Because it is not a complete piping (metallic) system, he is trying to have you do something that is not in the code and even tells you that it is not necessary.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Inspector didn’t pass an inspection yesterday because he didn’t see any GFCI receptacles in the kitchen area. I asked him if he looked inside the electrical panel at the dual function circuit breakers that we installed. He said no. Needless to say, I will have to schedule another electrical inspection because of his ignorance.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Inspector didn’t pass an inspection yesterday because he didn’t see any GFCI receptacles in the kitchen area. I asked him if he looked inside the electrical panel at the dual function circuit breakers that we installed. He said no. Needless to say, I will have to schedule another electrical inspection because of his ignorance.


What do you expect from a government hack? :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Inspector didn’t pass an inspection yesterday because he didn’t see any GFCI receptacles in the kitchen area. I asked him if he looked inside the electrical panel at the dual function circuit breakers that we installed. He said no. Needless to say, I will have to schedule another electrical inspection because of his ignorance.


I have sympathy for your inconvenience.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Chris1971 said:


> Inspector didn?t pass an inspection yesterday because he didn?t see any GFCI receptacles in the kitchen area. I asked him if he looked inside the electrical panel at the dual function circuit breakers that we installed. He said no. Needless to say, I will have to schedule another electrical inspection because of his ignorance.


That's when I shoot off and email including pictures to his boss. The need for another inspection, including the extra fees and wasted labor, usually goes away.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I have sympathy for your inconvenience.


I didn’t realize millennial’s had any feelings.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I didn’t realize millennial’s had any feelings.


I thought millennials had too many emotions?

We would have to ask Peter, he is the only millennial here.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I thought millennials had too many emotions?
> 
> We would have to ask Peter, he is the only millennial here.


:no::no:


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

MTW said:


> Forgot to add that the "grounding electrode conductor" which does absolutely nothing is a 3/0 copper that runs over 100 feet back to the main service. We had to take sheetrock down to install it.


wow!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Inspector didn’t pass an inspection yesterday because he didn’t see any GFCI receptacles in the kitchen area. I asked him if he looked inside the electrical panel at the dual function circuit breakers that we installed. He said no. Needless to say, I will have to schedule another electrical inspection because of his ignorance.


so this idiot only visually tests ground fault protection and doesn't use a tester?

you should have installed the little GFCI stickers on each receptacle plate.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Tonedeaf said:


> The inspector did you right that's a pex main...if that section of metal pipe gets energized from whatever reason there is no path to ground, the water meter guy can get shocked when removing the meter.
> 
> If current i flowing in that section and the water man removes the meter he can get electrocuted he will become the current path...this is just like what happens when pools aren't grounded properly.
> 
> ...


Ah, no! too many ifs in your argument. not likely to become energized.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> :no::no:


Are you a millennial?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Are you a millennial?


Peter is a millennial. You and I are Gen Xers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Are you a millennial?


No, I am a Gen Xer.


----------



## djcgtr (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Inspector didn’t pass an inspection yesterday because he didn’t see any GFCI receptacles in the kitchen area. I asked him if he looked inside the electrical panel at the dual function circuit breakers that we installed. He said no. Needless to say, I will have to schedule another electrical inspection because of his ignorance.


I made inquiry to the county AHJ, asking if they were ok with dual function breakers for the branch circuits (new panel) in the second floor unit, of an older duplex (former farm house).
They said all good for them. I asked beforehand, to avoid what you experienced...

I ran into an issue during my testing, of a DF breaker popping the bath and hall lighting circuit. Found that years ago - the light fixture over bath sink, someone had the ground and neutral together on a wire nut - LOL. It was the only fixture I didn't remove and look over...

Finished up and the inspector went over everything and got the C of O for the owner - all good.


----------

